# Santa Isabel breeding help



## skygrayson (Sep 19, 2015)

I have a 2:2 breeding group in my Exo Terra. The males have been calling for a couple weeks now (One way more vocal and frequent then the other) but that is about it. I have two coco-huts with petri dishes and a water dish in the front. Anything else I should be doing? The levels in the enclosure are at ideal points. I do plan on adding more plants, as there is usually one or two frogs hiding at the top of the cage under the lid. I am not sure why my pictures are rotated, and I have no idea how to fix it....this is my first thread with a photo. Any help would be great!!


----------



## Josh B.A. (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like you're doing everything right. I would recommend adding some more plant cover, but other than that, just give them time. I've never tried petri dishes, but they seem to prefer to lay on broad leaves. Once they start breeding they won't stop unless you provide some environmental stimuli.


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

Mine use film canisters and leaves I had a hard time getting a clutch the survive but make sure you are using vitamin a plus like every 3 weeks and as the care sheet says no algae based food for the tadpoles


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

My 1st clutch is currently turning into little froglets just but the males can call for weeks before they mate just be patient it will happen in due time as I was told when I got them when they start they are hard to stop


----------

